# The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady (FREE)



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Today's the day, the first book in my Urban Fantasy series is out!

*Elevator Pitch:* Harry Potter meets Pulp Fiction.

Ooooohhh 

*Amazon Link:* http://www.amazon.com/Mouth-Fanged-Henry-Tapes-ebook/dp/B005JX356O/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3
*Smashwords Link:* http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85356

*Blurb: *


> King Henry Price is fourteen, he loves everything he's not supposed to and hates everything he's supposed to. One day after his usual hour of detention he comes home to find an enigmatic woman named Ceinwyn Dale sitting in his kitchen, telling his parents lies about a special reform school. What she tells King Henry is different, she tells him he's a mancer, a Geomancer to be exact, that he's special, one in million maybe. She sure ain't a fairy giant and King Henry sure as hell ain't Harry Potter, but why not? Got to be better than the life he's already got.
> 
> King Henry Price is twenty-two, a recent graduate of the Asylum as an Artificer. With the special ability to create lasting items of the Mancy, he's spurned the Artificer's Guild and struck out on his own to found an Artificer workshop looking to do things his way. One night, a vampire baroness claiming she's named Anne Boleyn walks into his shop, telling King Henry he's going to help her, and she's not taking 'no' for an answer. King Henry is pretty sure the whole name thing is just a joke, but only pretty sure&#8230;


There is no sparkling...just pulp.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Richard, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Now up on BN.com and Nook as well.

Link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-foul-mouth-and-the-fanged-lady-richard-raley/1105609858?ean=2940011495786&itm=3&usri=foul%2bmouth


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Some scene samples:

http://richardraley.blogspot.com/2011/09/meet-king-henry-price-geomancer.html
http://richardraley.blogspot.com/2011/09/meet-ceinwyn-dale-aeromancer.html
http://richardraley.blogspot.com/2011/09/meet-tyson-bonnie-electromancer.html


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Only 99 cents for the month of October.  Yeah, yeah, I did the Halloween thing.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

The short story lead in to Foul Mouth, "Little King Henry" is now free on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Little-King-Henry-Shorts-ebook/dp/B005KV4JW4/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

> "This is a great example of fantasy writing."


First net review of Foul Mouth, 5 stars, here: http://hampton-networks.com/book-reviews/the-foul-mouth-and-the-fanged-lady-by-richard-raley/


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

> _The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady_ is now all cozy in my shelf of the top ten favorite books I have ever read


Second net review for FOUL MOUTH, also 5 stars, over at "Reading and Writing Urban Fantasy and Paranormal Romance": http://readingandwritingurbanfantasy.blogspot.com/2011/11/review-of-foul-mouth-and-fanged-lady-by.html



> I am officially a Raley fan. He is an amazing writer that has created something unique in the urban fantasy genre.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

> I wasn't sure of this book when I got into it, which only goes to prove how sometimes you just can't go cover shopping: because, could you please say "LOVE" a little louder?


Third net review on FOUL MOUTH AND THE FANGED LADY has come out. Another 5 stars! Check it out at "Stories of My Life": http://www.roncnieto.com/2011/11/review-foul-mouth-and-fanged-lady-by.html



> So, my verdict: Recommended read? Hell, yeah! 5 stars book all the way!


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

I'm still alive! 

Been busy working on the sequel (first draft is done) and waiting on more reviews to come in, which one just did.

5 Stars!

http://www.bendingthespine.blogspot.com/2012/02/review-foul-mouth-and-fanged-lady-by.html



> I know I have said this but I had so much fun with this book! The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady has great humor and action. I recommend this to anyone who likes urban fantasy&#8230; or ever loved X-Men or story lines such as that and does not mind a Foul Mouth. I'm really looking forward to the next in this series.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Book 2 in the series, _The Foul Mouth and the Cat Killing Coyotes_, will be coming out in a few weeks!


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Book 2 is out, check out the cover below!

Also, book 1 got yet another 5 star review:



> If you're looking for a FANSTATIC novel to read, look no further because The Foul Mouth and the Fanged Lady by Richard Raley is one that you will never be able to put down!


http://www.boekiesbookreviews.com/2012/03/foul-mouth-and-fanged-lady-by-richard.html


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

First book is now free at Amazon, Smashwords, and Apple. Price matched, not Select, so the plan is to at least keep it like that through the rest of the year. 

Re-linkage!

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JX356O
Apple: http://t.co/nhce6UTO
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/85356

Kobo, Sony, and B&N aren't uploaded yet, will update when they are.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Barnes and Noble is finally up: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-foul-mouth-and-the-fanged-lady-richard-raley/1105609858?ean=2940011495786


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Now free for those of you in the UK with kindles as well: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005JX356O


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Good a very good review for book 2 over at "Stories of my Life": http://storiesofmylife.roncnieto.com/2012/08/review-foul-mouth-and-cat-killing.html



> Should you read this series? Yes. Immediately. As in, drop your TBR and grab it.


----------

